# LGB of America what happened?



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe a very old question, but what happened to all the parts and all the displays that LGB had in San Diego? Were they auctioned off? Sold outright? Who owns them now? Does anyone know?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think all the details will ever be known publicly.... 

"Only the Shadow Knows"...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel knows about some of the stuff... some parts were sold in the us, I think Bridge Masters, some were sold back to europe, and some of the displays and signs were apparently junked. Ron Gibson would know, he lives down here in San Diego. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Still seams the most appropriate analogy...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually the story was very interesting, not at all like that blimp, but slow decomposition... 

You can go to large scale central and look up the old threads on it... I sure would not want to dredge all that up here, and also have all the LGB fans go nuts... 

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

AWwww Victor;
I like the photoshopped version with the manatee better!









I like LGB, and this does not upset me. It is what it is. Just got a new Uintah 2-6-6-2t. Nice locomotive, but getting the Kadee on the front was a real bear of a job!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

It is better to let the dead rest in piece









What is more important is that LGB (or as we call it now MLGB - The LGB under Maerklin) is producing again, has a new (old) product manager again and hopefully the stubburn Germans will listen what he has to say. I also see a trend that the prices seem to go down, while the quality goes up again (step by step with the move away from China). I have the feeling that China has too much "I don't care" attitude. And let's face it, China's advantage is high volume, that is preceisly not the sweet spot for our hobby.

But besides from all of that, all manufactureres need to switch from thinking how to protect their market share in a shrinking market to new ideas how to gorw this market from $50M to $300M and beyond. I haven't seen any concepts there (at least from the big three). I bet you if done right this could be accomplished, which would also mean two things, long term more products for more affordable prices.


----------

